# trying to cut unknown angle accuratly



## WhoDesignedThis (Feb 10, 2018)

ok, 1st off I chose a form that sounds right for my post. then I go into it and try to post and I need to choose the forum again. is that redundant? this time the descriptions are less clear, so I go back and look at the original list, but going back does not really go back, so i need to click around and get lost. here I am again and Im not a novice web or forum user. I'm not going to complain how this site is set up…

I need to cut off both ends of two 4×4s at slightly over or under 90(here I try and enter degree symbol, but site instead moves my cursor and enters other symbols).

I've looked online and can't find any videos showing how to do.

I have a chop saw, but do'nt know how to line up the blade to the line on the 4×4. The line is straight , but not 90° (hmmm degree symbol works here)

tks,
pa


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

For many "mystery" angles, I use a sliding bevel gauge.

(tried to post a pic, but LJ site is a bit squirrely right now)

Set the gauge to your angle by referencing off the object you are trying to mate to. Lock the gauge down then transfer the angle to your miter saw by holding the gauge to the fence and aligning the blade.

Holding the saw down, moving the blade, and holding the gauge takes three hands, but it works 8^)


----------



## WhoDesignedThis (Feb 10, 2018)

tks


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Remember when you're cutting more or less than 45 degrees, the angle on the chopsaw is not the angle you want to cut at (because the 0 is really 90 degrees). You probably know this already, but it's the kind of thing that I have to think through in my head multiple times (and still cut wrong sometimes).


----------



## AAL (Jun 30, 2014)

If you want to show degrees you can click Alt 248. Voila °.
Try using the sliding bevel gauge https://www.amazon.com/Sliding-T-Bevel-10-Blade/dp/B0037XWC4O

or a protractor https://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-Square-Metal-Protractor/dp/B00004T7TB

to duplicate / transfer angles.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Trial and error on a piece of scrap. Keep it simple.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

Might be easier to add a shim between the fence and work piece to tweak the angle with the saw set to 90.


----------



## WhoDesignedThis (Feb 10, 2018)

> Trial and error on a piece of scrap. Keep it simple.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


yes that is what im doing


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm…. First, your miter saw should be able to lock in any position by tightening a knob. Next, if I understand you right, draw the angle on the wood then line it up with the edge of the slot (where the blade goes down into) When you move the wood over to the center where the blade will be, the angle will be the same. Seems obvious enough unless I missed exactly what you're doing here…


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

sounds like your trying to cut a KNOWN ANGLE WITH UNKNOWN ACCURACY


----------



## WhoDesignedThis (Feb 10, 2018)

nope. I still dont know what the angles are and I just finished cutting four of them.


----------

